

418 I'm a teapot (RFC 2324) - amjd
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes#418

======
ColinWright
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2221505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2221505)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3511781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3511781)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7210779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7210779)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7183323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7183323)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6455063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6455063)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3351272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3351272)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=235856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=235856)

